
Show HN: Web Based Chat – Anonymous / Historyless / Loginless / $Topic-Ed - rahul_vagadiya
http://holaa.io/
======
fs2
Looks cool and it works pretty well so far. But why no https?

------
rahul_vagadiya
Any feedback is welcome guys :)

